# Road bike found in Atlanta area 9.22.14



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

If you, or someone you know lost a bike today, in/near Atlanta, let me know. It's a... yeah, right ;-) You're going to have to provide that info.

Side note: The damage it sustained makes it appear to have fallen off a rack, or was left behind after its rider was taken to the hospital. Really hoping its the former.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Think it's mine...
2 wheels? Handlebar? Saddle? 
Yep, that's the one I lost.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

OldZasker--saw this thread on Paceline about someone who lost a bike off a car--not sure if this is even in the right area or not, but thought I should post:
LOST Bike: Please pass along to appropriate locals - The Paceline Forum

This is the Craigslist ad that was linked:
LOST: Colnago CX1 Road Bike on I-40 Westbound Sunday


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

paredown said:


> OldZasker--saw this thread on Paceline about someone who lost a bike off a car--not sure if this is even in the right area or not, but thought I should post:
> Thanks - different bike. The one my friend (actually, her cousin) found is a Scott. And, I just learned that the cousin has taken the bike to Florida. Which, in my book, makes said cousin a piece of ****. If I do find the owner, I'll make the ******* drive back up here or face charges. Chaps my ass. I consider finding something, and not making a substantial effort to find the owner, the same as stealing.
> Thanks again.


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

OldZaskar said:


> paredown said:
> 
> 
> > OldZasker--saw this thread on Paceline about someone who lost a bike off a car--not sure if this is even in the right area or not, but thought I should post:
> ...


----------

